# Best time to buy Canon lenses?



## erfon (Mar 4, 2012)

Howdy ya'll. 

I'm switching from Nikon to Canon, going from crop to full frame and I'm excited. It's a great year to be a photographer.

I know Canon has a bunch of lens deals going on right now, but to get the best bang you gotta buy a Mark II with them. I'm getting the Mark III : /

Is there a time of year when the deals are the best and Canon lenses are at their least expensive?


----------



## K-amps (Mar 4, 2012)

Christmas and thanks giving are good times for rebates. Also you can get Canon refurbed lenses now for better than rebated prices, check outthe canon site. Nice deals there.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 4, 2012)

erfon said:


> I know Canon has a bunch of lens deals going on right now, but to get the best bang you gotta buy a Mark II with them. I'm getting the Mark III : /
> 
> Is there a time of year when the deals are the best and Canon lenses are at their least expensive?



Correction - _had_ a bunch of lens deals. The rebates ended yesterday. 

Here's a historical listing of Canon rebates.


----------



## MikeHunt (Mar 4, 2012)

erfon said:


> Howdy ya'll.
> 
> I'm switching from Nikon to Canon, going from crop to full frame and I'm excited. It's a great year to be a photographer.
> 
> ...



IMHO buying expensive cameras/lenses is just like buying a car, late-December is the optimal time cos' a few weeks later its +1 year older!

I bought my EF 24-70mm f/2.8L on December 21 for under €1,000 a few weeks later the same online seller had them listed at €1,079 so a bit of a saving.

Just FYI, the lens code on my new lens was UZ1111 -> so manufactured November 2011 (ergo they're not sitting in storage somewhere with old mfg year codes!!)


----------



## rumorzmonger (Mar 4, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> erfon said:
> 
> 
> > I know Canon has a bunch of lens deals going on right now, but to get the best bang you gotta buy a Mark II with them. I'm getting the Mark III : /
> ...



The current Canon Canada rebates run until March 31.

http://www.vistek.ca/marketing/procentre/canon/canon_save_more_promotion.aspx


----------



## erfon (Mar 4, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> erfon said:
> 
> 
> > I know Canon has a bunch of lens deals going on right now, but to get the best bang you gotta buy a Mark II with them. I'm getting the Mark III : /
> ...



not sure what's going on at BH then. they're not advertising the double rebate discount, but if you add a mark ii to your cart, you'll still get it on qualifying lenses and flashes.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 5, 2012)

The economy has depressed prices somewhat. If things improve, prices will rise, if the economy goes South, none of use will want to spend $$$ on lenses, even on sale.

I'd buy from Canada, or at least compare, the dollar goes a little further in Canada right now.


----------



## erfon (Mar 5, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The economy has depressed prices somewhat. If things improve, prices will rise, if the economy goes South, none of use will want to spend $$$ on lenses, even on sale.
> 
> I'd buy from Canada, or at least compare, the dollar goes a little further in Canada right now.



but don't you lose the warranty if do that? i thought i had to buy from canon usa?


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 5, 2012)

erfon said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The economy has depressed prices somewhat. If things improve, prices will rise, if the economy goes South, none of use will want to spend $$$ on lenses, even on sale.
> ...


The warranties are North American - not USA or Canada specific, therefore you can buy in either location and get authorized service from Canon.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 5, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The economy has depressed prices somewhat. If things improve, prices will rise, if the economy goes South, none of use will want to spend $$$ on lenses, even on sale.


I'd buy Canon gear asap or as required, but I guess waiting won't help - that's what I observed at least in Germany. Since Canon's new gear is always priced well above the replaced items (lenses and bodies), used gear won't drop that significantly and the prices of new, original Canon gear is stable apart from promo sales. However, it's different for 3rd party manufacturers like Tokina/Sigma - but the op doesn't have these on his wishlist.


----------

